# short term lets & advice



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi All
After reading this forum for 6 months we have eventually got around to joining! We have been toying with moving to the costa del sol for to long and are making the move in January with our ten year old.
The plan is to rent a short term let for a couple of months while we find a longer let in the area that takes our fancy (any help on short term lets would be much appreciated )
I've read lots of negative stuff but hey the UK's pritty grim at the min and if we don't try we'll never know.
We recon we can last for up to a year financially but are an entertainment duo playing rock n roll, glam rock and party music and will be doing the leg work around all the hotels in the costa del sol looking for gigs.
Be good to here any advice from anyone out there.


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Jitterbug - I don't have any advice as I too am still planning my move to Spain however wanted to say welcome.

Nice to have you on board!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate galm rock or glam anyrthing for that matter, but good luck and yes I am drunk, but heh, you mdo the math - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nothing wrong with a bit of Glam Rock! Prefer Rammstein.....a little heavier than Glam Rock though!! tee hee

Good luck to you guys, will give you a shout next time I pass through to Gibraltar and watch you perform!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I think you might do well in that line of business, plenty of the hotels & bars providing music between Malaga & Gib., 60 miles. The free paper down here for music & entertainment is The Town Crier (towncrier.es) go to "Pages" on the left, then choose pages 12-13 & 14 for the entertainment. Good luck, Rob


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the replies
Thanks for the positive response Rob, most peple i've had contact with are all doom & gloom. I recon if i go to every hotel & bar in the 60 mile stretch we should get a few gigs and be ok.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Definitely have a look at the Town Crier website, you can download the entertainment pages, If you don´t have Adobe (big programme!) download Foxit Reader (small & fast). Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think what you need to do when you get here, (or even before you get here - internet???) is to locate the agents that the hotels use - I dont know who they are but I do know that most of the large hotels get all their "out of house" entertainment through one or two big agencies - obviously they take a comission, but if they take you on its pretty much a guaranteed income - providing you're good and reliable !!

My OH is a guitarist and was planning to see if he could get some bits and pieces over here (standing-in, depping, joining a band maybe??), but he has to work at his day job in the UK more than he thought and has never bothered to take it further. So he's still playing in his band in the UK!

Jo


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

I've done a bit as well .............. we could start a band

Answers on a postcard please for the "name the band" competition.



Doggy

p.s. Oops! Probably get me knuckles rapped by the mods now for thread jacking


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks again
I have sent posters and demo's to the four agents i could find on the internet, no reply as yet apart from one who said don't bother coming over as it's dead. He did sound like an end of the world is nigh kind of guy though!
If anyone knows of any agencies the hotels use that would be good, or sould i start another thread for this?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Thanks again
> I have sent posters and demo's to the four agents i could find on the internet, no reply as yet apart from one who said don't bother coming over as it's dead. He did sound like an end of the world is nigh kind of guy though!
> If anyone knows of any agencies the hotels use that would be good, or sould i start another thread for this?


When we were thinking about my OH doing a bit of work out here, we were contemplating contacting some of the tour operators - Thompson, Thomas Cook/First Choice etc to see if they knew who their hotels in this area used. We also planned to visit one or two "British" hotels on the coast and simply asking at their reception how and who...

these are just the ideas we had, dunno if we'd have got anywhere?????


BTW, I dont believe its dead and done on the coast, we've walked passed many a hotel in the evenings and they all have their live enterainment. I dont know whether the money will any good or whether they have many guests, but if they advertise entertainment, and most of the big ones do, then they have to have it!


Jo


----------



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

I'll do a bit of reserch. I have played in hotels in Portugal before and got the gigs from leg work dropping 100's of posters in every hotel! getting something before we get there would be better though. As for the money you have to work your way up & i'd rather be skint in the sun than here in the rain!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> I've done a bit as well .............. we could start a band
> 
> Answers on a postcard please for the "name the band" competition.
> 
> ...


Just wonder what sort of stuff your band, Red Dog ,used to do in the N.E.Doggy?
Theres a chain of upmarket country music saloons in some of Spains main resorts that go under the name of Red Dog.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Just wonder what sort of stuff your band, Red Dog ,used to do in the N.E.Doggy?
> Theres a chain of upmarket country music saloons in some of Spains main resorts that go under the name of Red Dog.


We were rock gods......... nearly 
I can get into all kinds of music ........ apart from jazz, just can't get me head round that but whatever lights yer candle eh.



> I'll do a bit of reserch. I have played in hotels in Portugal before and got the gigs from leg work dropping 100's of posters in every hotel! getting something before we get there would be better though. As for the money you have to work your way up & i'd rather be skint in the sun than here in the rain!


Best of luck with the gig hunt Jitterbug. It's ironic (or more probably an age difference) that you're going to Spain to find gigs & I'm going there to get away from 'em ........ ah well, c'est la vie (oops, should've been summat in Spanish really)



Doggy


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> l, c'est la vie (oops, should've been summat in Spanish really)


¡Así es la vida!


----------

